
The Making of Warcraft (2012) - mobiletelephone
http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-part-1
======
thecosas
For those interested:

Part 2: [http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-
part-...](http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-part-2)

Part 3: [http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-
part-...](http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-part-3)

------
vblord
If anyone is interested in the history of some of the great games, there was
an old show called Game Makers (got renamed to Icons) on G4.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Makers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Makers).
It covers tons of great classic video games. It was very well done. I wish
they sold the dvds. But if you are interested in check em out on Youtube. You
won't be disappointed.
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL56FD995C50B57200](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL56FD995C50B57200)

~~~
corysama
I'll add a shameless plug for
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/)

~~~
partomniscient
Another plug: [http://www.filfre.net/sitemap/](http://www.filfre.net/sitemap/)
although this is more from a games historian enthusiast point of view.

------
mst
Apparently he wrote parts 2 and 3 before getting bored but didn't link them
from the original that I could spot - but you can either change the number on
the end of the URL or visit
[http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/tag/warcraft](http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/tag/warcraft)
for proper links to the other two.

------
xjay
He was at HandmadeCon 2015 [1] where they talked about the network code/design
in games he had worked on, and various subjects relating to the gaming
industry.

This article was referenced at Gamasutra a few days ago, to which his response
was that he should blog more. [2]

[1] HandmadeCon 2015 - Pat Wyatt

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1faaOrtHJ-A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1faaOrtHJ-A)

[2] Patrick Wyatt

[https://twitter.com/netcoyote/status/766725317750763520](https://twitter.com/netcoyote/status/766725317750763520)

------
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4292598](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4292598)

------
dangerlibrary
Dune II was a fantastic game - I still remember the little three-pixel sprites
for the light infantry wiggling around on the screen.

------
ihavedna
I am so happy you dug up this article! I read it around the time it was
published, it is such a great story. Thank you!

------
kentosi
Loved Dune 2, loved Warcraft (1, 2 and 3), and was a little too addicted to
Starcraft.

On a semi-related note: Does anyone know of any other pure RTS game that
rivals Starcraft 2? Nothing seems to compare ...

~~~
milcron
It's aging, but Age of Empires 2 has had a comeback recently.

~~~
eriknstr
Speaking of AoE II, a couple of months back I bought the "HD remake" of it on
Steam.

I was a bit disappointed in the remake with regards to how they handled the
sizing of the UI.

Every part of the UI is very small on my high resolution (2560 x 1440)
display.

Not what I expected when they market it as a HD remake.

I searched the internet to see if anyone else was disappointed and found that
indeed I was not alone.

Here is one example of what others are saying:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/1bslgq/why_is_the_us...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/1bslgq/why_is_the_user_interface_on_aoe2_hd_so_small/)

Still, AoE II was a good game and I have fond memories of it from my
childhood.

~~~
smhenderson
I keep a Winows XP box running just to play it and several other games from
then and before. I also play the Star Wars spin off, Galactic Battlegrounds,
on it. It's AoE II but with SW factions and maps...

